# Flashlight



## NewYorker (5. Nov 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade am testen und hab bisschen Code zusammen gereimt. Ich möchte das Licht der Kamera ansteuern (so wie es diese Taschenlampen Apps machen, an / aus).

mein Code funktioniert auch prächtig. Hab es auf ein Nexus 4 probiert läuft ohne Muken, auf ein S3 geht es auch Problemlos. Nur auf ein Tablet (Nexus 10) will das Licht nicht an gehen. Bin am verzweifeln und finde keine Lösung. Auf Stackoverflow bin ich auch nicht weiter gekommen...



```
public void ledOn() {
        cam = Camera.open();
        Camera.Parameters param = cam.getParameters();

        param.setFlashMode(Camera.Parameters.FLASH_MODE_ON);
        param.setFlashMode(Camera.Parameters.FLASH_MODE_TORCH);
        cam.setParameters(param);
        cam.startPreview();
}
```

AndroidManifest:


```
<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.CAMERA" />
<uses-feature android:name="android.hardware.camera" />
<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.FLASHLIGHT" />
<uses-feature android:name="android.hardware.camera.autofocus" />
<uses-feature android:name="android.hardware.camera.flash"/>
```

Wie gesagt es funktioniert nur auf Nexus 10 (Samsung) nicht (Die App startet das Licht geht aber nicht an). Nexus 4 und Samsung S3 funktionieren super


----------



## dzim (5. Nov 2013)

Hm... klingt seltsam. Ich kenne das unterschiedliche Verhalten (gerade bei Tablets) aber auch schon: sollten alle WebView Version X haben und trotzdem werden CSS unterschiedlich (will heißen: mal ja, mal nein) gerendert...

Zum Thema: Vorweg sei gesagt, dass ich das selbst noch nicht benötigt habe, aber an deinem Codeschnipsel wundert mich, dass du FLASH_MODE_ON sowie FLASH_MODE_TORCH verwendest - könnte es sein, dass sich das Samsung hier dran stört?


----------



## NewYorker (5. Nov 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 

ich verwende deswegen 

FLASH_MODE_ON

und direkt danach

FLASH_MODE_TORCH

weil wenn ich nur "ON" eingebe, bei Samsung S3 etc. die LED nur für 1sec aufleuchtet und wieder erlischt. Sobald ich "_TORCH" noch anhänge bleibt es sogar bei Samsung dauerhaft am leuchten. 

Wenn ich allerdings nur "_TORCH" eingebe, leuchtet mein Nexus 4 gar nicht.


----------



## dzim (5. Nov 2013)

hast du hier schon was gefunden?

Use camera flashlight in Android - Stack Overflow


----------



## NewYorker (5. Nov 2013)

Die Seite habe ich bereits durchgelesen leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## dzim (5. Nov 2013)

Sorry, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen... Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## NewYorker (5. Nov 2013)

Danke dzim für deine Hilfe.

Scheinen leider nicht mehr viele User hier zu sein...


----------



## dzim (5. Nov 2013)

Nein, dass hat leider stark abgenommen - nichtsdestotrotz ist es immer einen Versuch wert, finde ich. Ich schau jedenfalls immer noch häufig hier rein und versuche (wie du bemerkt hast) zu helfen, oder Hilfe zu bekommen ;-)


----------

